# Temp Sender/Thermostat Issue 2000 Passat



## sse (Oct 27, 2008)

I had a problem with this Passat in that it would not start if just barely warm. Hot or cold, no problem. The dealership replaced the temp sender, but now the diag says engine not warming up enough. 
The questions are, does this require a new thermostat? Does replacement of the thermostat require a time consuming engine tear down, i.e. is the thermostat in the water pump housing? Thanks for any insight.


----------



## sse (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Temp Sender/Thermostat Issue 2000 Passat (sse)*

(Sorry about the confusion wiht the 2.0 forum)


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: Temp Sender/Thermostat Issue 2000 Passat (sse)*

It may still be the coolant temperature sensor.
Does the needle on the gauge go to straight up in a reasonable time? Does the car have good heat?


----------



## sse (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Temp Sender/Thermostat Issue 2000 Passat (tryin2vw)*

Thanks a bunch fo the reply. I drove a lot over the weekend. The sensor replacement has definitely fixed the re-start issue. Can't tell you how happy I am about that. 
The temp gauge is probably behaving the same as it did before (and I just didn't pay attention), but the thermostat may need to be addressed. On the expressway, the temp seems to stay quite low, not at 190 in the straight up position. Then driving around town, when the outside temp had increased quite a bit, to 25-30 deg, the needle began to approach the 190. And yes, the heat is better when the temp goes up to the normal operating temp. 
Unless someone here advises otherwise, I'm thinking I may just leave it alone for a month or so, partially because I've spent too d*mn much $ on the thing for one month. I just had the right CV boot and axle replaced and also the left side catalytic converter.


----------



## Peter Badore (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Temp Sender/Thermostat Issue 2000 Passat (sse)*

Erratic thermostat operation is common as these engines age.


----------

